# crochet flower purses



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

for those who asked, here's my "recipe", can't really say it's a pattern. I hope it's clear enough to follow.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

On the flowers, I left out a step. Into each ch 5 loop, work sc, hdc, 3or4 dc, hdc, sc. Sl st into sc.(kind of between the 2). Join then finish off....


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the recipe for your beautiful purse and flowers! I really admired the photos you shared of your beautiful purses with flowers!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to write them up.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for these patterns. They seem easy enough. I just hope mine will be as pretty as yours.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

so pretty ty...


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your patterns and photos. They'll make great Christmas gifts for my granddaughters.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR YOUR PATTERNS


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

you are all very welcome. I hope the directions are easy enough to follow. (i need to work on pattern writing, but that isn't nearly as much fun as the actual doing.)


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for these patterns. The flowers were just what I was looking for


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing they are lovely


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for writing this up for us. rlmayknit


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I must have missed the pictures. Can you tell me when you posted them.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Posted them on April 25, look for crochet flower purses & coffee sleeve


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

Unfortunately,I am unable to open these.
Can anyone please PM them to me.Thanks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165320-1.html


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> for those who asked, here's my "recipe", can't really say it's a pattern. I hope it's clear enough to follow.


Unfortunately,I am unable to open these.
Can anyone please email them to me.Thanks


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your "recipes".


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you very much.Mary


----------

